# Disparition des favoris et de signets sur Safari



## Zebul (26 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Ce matin je me suis aperçu que mes favoris Safari et Google Chrome avaient disparus sur mon MacBookPro, mon iPad air et mon iPhone 6.

Ai-je fais une fausse manoeuvre sur l'une des machines et via la synchro, ils auraient ensuite disparu sur les autres machines ?

J'ai constaté ensuite que dans mes signets, la plupart des dossiers étaient vides mais pas tous et qu'il restait quelques signets. Je ne comprends pas comment j'aurai pu les effacer sélectivement en faisant une fausse manoeuvre. 

J'ai donc restauré le fichier bookmark.plist de ma dernière sauvegarde, ouvert Safari et constaté que mes favoris étaient revenus ... pour quelques secondes et je les ai vus disparaitre à nouveau sous mes yeux ainsi que le contenu de mes dossiers signets.

J'imagine que le fichier plist étant plus ancien que celui de mes 2 autres appareils, il a été écrasé lors de la synchro. Il doit y avoir un moyen d'empêcher cela mais comment ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2015)

suggestion empirique
*avant* ta synchro
tu AJOUTES un signet  quelconque
donc le fichier sera  à mettre à jour ailleurs à synchro suivante

puis tu rebranches la synchro


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

je pense qu'il faut :

1. stopper la synchro iCloud pour tous les appareils, en acceptant la suppression définitive des signets.
2. restaurer le fichier _Bookmarks.plist_ depuis ta sauvergarde
3. réactiver la synchro iCloud d'abord sur le Mac ("fusionner les signets") puis sur les autres appareils.

Edit : je viens de faire la manip (Macbook + iPad), ça s'est passé comme prévu.


----------

